# 32 inch Ariens with 9hp motor, 600$, am I getting a fair deal?



## linuxguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I was hoping some Ariens owner and second hand plowers could give me some insight.

A gentleman, is offering to sell me his Ariens, it is *10 years old*. I know 32 inches is overkill for my driveway, but I might use it to help my neighbours and maybe make a buck or two on the side during the heavy falls.

I haven't seen it in person yet, but I'm considering it. Is 600$ (price with delivery to my doorstep) a fair [price for a *10 year old ariens *snowblower?

Link to image gallery: myalbum - Imgur










































Thank you for your time


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

While that is a nice blower and in good shape, I wouldn't pay $600 for it.

That is a 924xxx series built between 1974 and 2004.
That style of handlebars was last used in 1979.
That style front scoop started in 1979 I think.

2013 - 1979 != 10 years old.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page7.html

I would not pay $600 for a 34 year old snowblower and would be less inclined to believe anything else the guy says regarding it. It is possible he bought it from someone else and honestly believes it is only 10 years old, but I think he is trying to dupe you.

Further more, I don't believe they were using 9 HP engines back then. It is probably only 8 HP.

EDIT* Just looked at your pictures again and that engine has a newer style fuel tank and newer style "key" on the heater box so it looks like the engine was replaced at some time so it could be a 9 HP.


----------



## linuxguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you Shryp


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp meant to say:

2013 - 1979 != 34 years old. 

And actually, the 1979 models came out in the Autumn of 1978..
so its actually 35 years old.

Its been repainted recently..
If its in good shape and everything works, then its a perfectly fine and respectable machine..For $250 to $350. (depending where you live)

At $600, no way..that's twice its worth.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Shryp meant to say:
> 
> 2013 - 1979 != 34 years old.
> 
> Scot


Actually, no.

"!=" means "not equal to" in computer speak. I guess I was making an inside joke based on his user name.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> "!=" means "not equal to" in computer speak. I guess I was making an inside joke based on his user name.


ah! thanks..I obviously did not catch that! 

Scot


----------



## linuxguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> "!=" means "not equal to" in computer speak. I guess I was making an inside joke based on his user name.


Indeed. 

I want to integrate my rasberry pi with my 40$ snow blower . Maybe integrate twitter into my snowblower. She's getting her carburator cleaned up this week.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just the fact he tried to say it was 10 yrs old seems shady to me.
What else is he hiding???

But if you can get it for what shryp and Sscotsman are saying maybe it is worth it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea, that's the model I got and I love it. But I wouldn't pay that kind of $$$ for it.

EDIT: Mine is 24, not 32. If you can get a look over on it, offer him $250 to start and cite some CL listings.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Back to your original question, "Am I getting a good deal?" No sir, you're not getting a good deal if you pay $600.00 for it.


----------



## linuxguy (Sep 14, 2013)

I ended up getting a new craftsman snowblower for 800$

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' 249 cc Briggs & Stratton Dual Stage Gas Snow Blower with EZSteer - Sears | Sears Canada











And sold my Raspberry Pi


----------

